# Help with Setting GTX980 for Folding



## Boatvan (Jan 30, 2017)

I am currently only a WCG cruncher. I am looking to expand into Folding with my GPU which is barely used. I looked briefly online, but was confused on how to set the client to utilize my GPU. I understand at least one CPU thread needs to be used, but I'm wondering what the optimized settings for folding on a GTX980 classified. Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jan 30, 2017)

Boatvan said:


> I am currently only a WCG cruncher. I am looking to expand into Folding with my GPU which is barely used. I looked briefly online, but was confused on how to set the client to utilize my GPU. I understand at least one CPU thread needs to be used, but I'm wondering what the optimized settings for folding on a GTX980 classified. Thanks in advance for your help!



 The last time I installed F@H , it immediately saw and utilized my video card which is a GTX 970. The only thing you need to do is dictate how much and how often it uses the card. My suggestion would be to download and install the client there's no better lesson than doing it, it sounds like you may be similar to me when it comes to learning and in my experience it was a hell of a lot easier just run the program than it was to sift through post after post of jargon

 As far as your question regarding optimize settings for the GPU. It really is up to you and what time & electricity you're willing to dedicate to that task as well as if you can spare the GPU for five hours at 100% for 24 hours and 50%, but these are all two weeks you'll do  once the client is installed


----------



## Boatvan (Jan 30, 2017)

I did actually install and it has a decent interface. I looked in the advanced settings and saw things I didn't understand completely. I've never been a big Video Card guy, so I don't know a whole lot about how exactly they work. I did set my only "slot" (don't know what that means) to use the GPU, but I left it default settings. I am currently folding, but I'm not sure if it is optimized. Electricity isn't too much of a concern since I have three systems crunching 24/7 

I'd like to utilize my card fully when I'm not using it (which is a lot because I barely game anymore).


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 30, 2017)

Easy setup for Folding@home
That is a little outdated, but it is still very good.  The actual download is here: https://folding.stanford.edu/home/the-software/
Make sure that slider for "Folding Power" is set to high, or anytime you even touch the mouse, F@H will stop.
You can still do things on the system, just not 3D while F@H is running.
There's really nothing to optimize.  The only thing that I can think of is whether you set aside 1 or 2 threads for F@H.  Running at 75% of the processors might actually work better than 87.5%.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jan 30, 2017)

Boatvan said:


> I did actually install and it has a decent interface. I looked in the advanced settings and saw things I didn't understand completely. I've never been a big Video Card guy, so I don't know a whole lot about how exactly they work. I did set my only "slot" (don't know what that means) to use the GPU, but I left it default settings. I am currently folding, but I'm not sure if it is optimized. Electricity isn't too much of a concern since I have three systems crunching 24/7
> 
> I'd like to utilize my card fully when I'm not using it (which is a lot because I barely game anymore).




 I'm 110% certain that @thebluebumblebee Will be able to offer far better support than I can


 Thanks for your contribution @Boatvan


----------



## Boatvan (Jan 30, 2017)

Thanks guys, I guess I was overthinking it. I set the one slot to GPU with default settings. As for contributing, I ain't using it much for gaming, so why not donate it? That's my rationale.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 30, 2017)

The passkey is what trips people up the most.

Edit: IMHO, the best stats site: http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_list.php?s=&srt=3&t=50711


----------



## T-Bob (Jan 30, 2017)

+1 and without the passkey you won't get full credit for wu's


----------



## Boatvan (Jan 30, 2017)

Ha! Luckily, I was able to figure the passkey thing out. That stats site is now in my favorites. Thanks guys!


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jan 30, 2017)

Boatvan said:


> Thanks guys, I guess I was overthinking it. I set the one slot to GPU with default settings. As for contributing, I ain't using it much for gaming, so why not donate it? That's my rationale.



thats what i was thinking when i posted my 1st post, i felt like you might be better off just DL'ing it and going that way


----------



## Boatvan (Jan 30, 2017)

Just as an update, I had some trouble folding at first. I ignored the first step of folding: updating video drivers! Now that that's done, I'm folding away! I really need to learn to read ALL of the directions


----------



## manofthem (Jan 30, 2017)

Welcome good sir to the folding team! 



Boatvan said:


> Just as an update, I had some trouble folding at first. I ignored the first step of folding: updating video drivers! Now that that's done, I'm folding away! I really need to learn to read ALL of the directions



I haven't worried too much about driver updates. I installed my 980 back in May 2016 (I think May) and I don't think I've updated the driver since (pretty sure I haven't).

Plus the nice thing is that even though it's set to high priority, my wife still does everything she needs to do on the pc, from business stuff to online shopping to youtube videos. I just let it fold, unless something needs obvious attention.



thebluebumblebee said:


> The only thing that I can think of is whether you set aside 1 or 2 threads for F@H. Running at 75% of the processors might actually work better than 87.5%.



In this regard, I've heard it's a good idea to leave 2 threads open particularly for Nvidia cards, but I've left the CPU running 7 threads for WCG, trying to maximize ppd crunching, with decent results.



Boatvan said:


> I really need to learn to read ALL of the directions



I'm with you, I still need to too. But when in doubt, the team mates like @mstenholm and @thebluebumblebee are pretty brilliant and always eager to help us out if the jam.


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 30, 2017)

Boatvan said:


> Just as an update, I had some trouble folding at first. I ignored the first step of folding: updating video drivers! Now that that's done, I'm folding away! I really need to learn to read ALL of the directions


Welcome to our folding team. I will second BBB that one or two threads left free for the GPU is best. It all depends if you are using that PC a lot and if Windows play nice. I find that Windows update (WIN7) from time to time take a thread and WCG is not nice to give away what it is using so the one thread minimum can be hard to reach. I leave two for all of my rigs. The loss in points/work done with too little CPU support is 5-10 % in points.

The penalty for watching videos (not gaming which I believe is much worse) is similar. So is populating two slots in a non X-99 system with a 40 PCI- lance CPU (all MB with 115x CPUs and older will run 2x8 lances (or worse), not 2x16 lances).


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 30, 2017)

manofthem said:


> Welcome good sir to the folding team!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry for the double post.



Drivers are import if you have a 1050 Ti and 1060/70/80. I still fold with a two year old driver on my 970s. In case you happen to get your hand on one off these (the latter) you do need the very last driver.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 31, 2017)

manofthem said:


> @mstenholm and @thebluebumblebee are pretty brilliant and always eager to help us out


Selfie:





You'll find us in the Yellow Pages.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 31, 2017)

@Boatvan , How many slots are you running?  A screen shot would be great.


----------



## Boatvan (Jan 31, 2017)

thebluebumblebee said:


> @Boatvan , How many slots are you running?  A screen shot would be great.



One GPU slot and one CPU slot


Spoiler









GPU Slot details


Spoiler









CPU Slot details


Spoiler









Left most settings default. Gave 1 thread of CPU.


----------



## manofthem (Jan 31, 2017)

Boatvan said:


> One GPU slot and one CPU slot
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



I'd delete that cpu slot as cpu folding is weak sauce compared to gpu, and cpu is much more effective crunching. You're running boinc as well on that machine, no?


----------



## Boatvan (Jan 31, 2017)

manofthem said:


> I'd delete that cpu slot as cpu folding is weak sauce compared to gpu, and cpu is much more effective crunching. You're running boinc as well on that machine, no?



Oh, for some reason I though I needed the a thread on the CPU as well. Yea the rest of the CPU is used for BOINC


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 31, 2017)

Boatvan said:


> Oh, for some reason I though I needed the a thread on the CPU as well. Yea the rest of the CPU is used for BOINC


I saw that you submitted a 207 point WU and confirmed that it was a CPU WU.  That caused me to wonder if you misinterpreted what we meant.  "Giving 1-2 threads to F@H" means to let them idle.  6-7 threads for WCG, 1-2 left to help the F@H GPU.  If you haven't deleted the slot already, the preferred method is to select the slot on the main screen and click finish.  Delete the slot when it's done.  But if you already deleted the slot, that's fine too.


----------



## Boatvan (Jan 31, 2017)

thebluebumblebee said:


> I saw that you submitted a 207 point WU and confirmed that it was a CPU WU.  That caused me to wonder if you misinterpreted what we meant.  "Giving 1-2 threads to F@H" means to let them idle.  6-7 threads for WCG, 1-2 left to help the F@H GPU.  If you haven't deleted the slot already, the preferred method is to select the slot on the main screen and click finish.  Delete the slot when it's done.  But if you already deleted the slot, that's fine too.


OH, now I get it! I was super impatient and deleted the slot. I now have an idle thread. Thanks for the clarification.


----------

